# "Cut Down" blanks



## dredwards (May 17, 2011)

I do not currently build my on rods, but enjoy reading the tips and stories on this forum. Many times I have see where people have "cut" down a rod blank to get to the length they want. Question: which end do you cut from, tip or butt?

TIA
Doug

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

From the little I know so far in general you cut the butt. That way it will not effect the tip action or the overall action of the entire blank. Some people with way more knowledge than me will cut the tip also to create an action in the top section of the rod they want. I have seen posts where they cut both butt and tip on the same rod to get the rod to perform like they want.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

dredwards said:


> I do not currently build my on rods, but enjoy reading the tips and stories on this forum. Many times I have see where people have "cut" down a rod blank to get to the length they want. Question: which end do you cut from, tip or butt?
> 
> TIA
> Doug
> ...


I totally understand why you would enjoy this forum. Some of these guys are real artist/craftsmen.


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

I cut some from both ends, just depends on what action I am trying to get.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Like Silverfox said, you can cut from both but most will usually cut 2-3" from the butt. For example, I buy 7' blanks but I love 6'9" rods. I cut 3" from the butt. If the tip action is to fast for what I want, I could cut 2" from the butt and 1" from the tip.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I have made a couple boat rods out of Harrington 552's. I know a sin.
But I cut about 2' off both ends and basically got a broom stick with a little
action. Pull a truck and hardly bend it.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I had posted this several months ago...Cliff Hall wrote it up several yrs ago. It's a good summary of trimming!


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

colbyntx said:


> If the tip action is to fast for what I want, I could cut 2" from the butt and 1" from the tip.


 Okay can you explain that too me. If the tip action is too fast and you cut some off aren't you making the tip a little stiffer and still just as fast if not faster since you shortened the amount of time till you get to the action?

Thanks


----------



## Seavas (Jun 10, 2014)

Correct me if I am wrong, but won't cutting the tip on a fast action blank give it an even faster action?


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Sorry, watching TV and got it backwards


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

So, what happens if you were to cut say 4- 6" from the tip of an xx fast rod...super fast? I don't think so. I think you'd end up w/ more power, but slower action. Drastic example, and I'm not recommending it on trout rods!


----------



## tunaCRAZY (Apr 29, 2009)

say you wanted to cut a rod that is 5'6" down to put it on a aluminum bent butt,to make it 5 1/2 ft with the bent butt on it. you would need to cut a considerable amount. More than a foot off. I Assume you would cut MOST of it off the butt? how much would be too much? Just wondering because this is my next project


----------



## TopWaterPlugger (Dec 14, 2004)

What do you use to cut the blanks with? Something like a dremmel tool cut off blade? Thank you for sharing your knowledge. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

yeah that's what I use


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm fixing to cut down 13 ft yellow Fenwick. Over the years it's gotten sloppy for big fish but will be perfect for Bulls and slots, 25 -40 lb line class. I'm going to put a bend on it with a small reel and 25 lb line. I will pick the area if flex I desire and cut that area out. I can't stand a rod flexing at the handle too much, then again I don't like the tip straight when in a rod holder with a bait out. This is a surf rod but would apply most of this to cutting a trout rod also.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

This doesn't go against what I have read here, but I ask a fellow yesterday about blank cutting the butt, and he has the back ground to listen to. We were talking about 7' rods, so maybe a percentage would apply; but he said don't take more than 4 inches off a 7' blank. He said down to 6'8" okay, but shorter than that and you should really buy a shorter blank because you will affect the design of the blank too much.


----------

